# Headlands beach state park



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Was thinking of going up here soon but have never been and wanted to try the shore fishing. I was wondering if there was any restricted areas around there and is it fine to fish the wall where the lighthouse is also what baits would be good I'm gonna fish for a little bit of everything.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the lighthouse is a great spot to fish. steelhead will be there soon! try tossing some shiny spoons, you might catch one. if you want to just catch anything try an erie dearie with a worm. I was doing that once and I swear I caught a fish on every other cast....mostly "junk" fish but it was still fun.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Used to do well as a kid fishing for perch there by the light house.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Used to do well as a kid fishing for perch there by the light house.



Hopin to get some jumbos there


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

hardwaterfan said:


> the lighthouse is a great spot to fish. steelhead will be there soon! try tossing some shiny spoons, you might catch one. if you want to just catch anything try an erie dearie with a worm. I was doing that once and I swear I caught a fish on every other cast....mostly "junk" fish but it was still fun.



Thanks I'll get some more erie deries and spoons


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fish the headlands side right next to the lighthouse. Gives you more room to fish if the pier gets busy with people with the same idea. I would fish for steelhead off the fairport wall. Basically the mouth of the grand river. Good at times for smallmouth as well. Used to pound them by the coast gaurd station. That area is posted now tho.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> Fish the headlands side right next to the lighthouse. Gives you more room to fish if the pier gets busy with people with the same idea. I would fish for steelhead off the fairport wall. Basically the mouth of the grand river. Good at times for smallmouth as well. Used to pound them by the coast gaurd station. That area is posted now tho.



You think the steelhead will be there already?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure about already, but I have caught them right in front of the Ashtabula breakwall on 9/17 in years past.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> Not sure about already, but I have caught them right in front of the Ashtabula breakwall on 9/17 in years past.



I'm not dead set targeting them but hey that would make my day to geta steelhead


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would say focus on perch and smallmouth. If your into channel catfish try the fairport wall. You will pick up sheephead and white perch as well. Yellow perch would probably be better by the light house. As far as steelhead I would sat its too early to target those. Used to use a 15 foot drift rod when they would start staging for the fall run.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just picked up some erie deries and a spinner gonna tip the erie derie with crawlers


----------



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> I would say focus on perch and smallmouth. If your into channel catfish try the fairport wall. You will pick up sheephead and white perch as well. Yellow perch would probably be better by the light house. As far as steelhead I would sat its too early to target those. Used to use a 15 foot drift rod when they would start staging for the fall run.


I catch perch and sheepshead there when i go. 
But I have yet to catch a smallmouth there. 
What would be a good lure/bait to use for them out there?
Thanks!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Use shrimp off the lighthouse wall and you will catch some of the biggest channel catfish you'll ever see


----------

